# Need new brands of pastry & whole-grain flour for my bakery



## nadinec (Mar 23, 2010)

My current supplier has informed me he's longer able to get my preferred brand of pastry and whole multi-grain flours. They were produced in a very small mill which has gone out of business. 

Can anyone recommend good quality pastry and multi-grain flours (prefer whole-grains) made without additives or bleaching? I use King Arthur AP and Bread flours and love them. Does anyone have a supplier who knows if King Arthur distributes any other flours wholesale for commercial use? When I called KA they said the only flours they wholesell are AP and Bread. Is that right? Right now I'm buying retail for pastry and whole-grain flours at the local Whole Foods and the prices are killing my margins. I'm getting desperate. 

I've tried Arrowhead Mills pastry flour, and it's pretty good. Has anyone ever used any other of their flours? Good, bad, indifferent? 

OR, does anyone have experience grinding their own flours in-shop? I've considered this, but it's very time-consuming and I'm concerned about consistency and quality since I'm no expert in milling.

Thanks!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You should look into buying from UNFI wholesale natural foods. I'll bet Whole Foods is sourcing a lot of their dry goods from them. 

We buy organic flour from them and have been very happy.

Arrowhead is good, but I like Swanny a lot too. It seems to be a little softer and better for tender pastry.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I know that Perkins (local to the northeast) carries KA pastry flour but they are really just here in New England; so if they can get it, I would imagine that you can find something similar through channels like Ambassdor Fine Foods or a specialty dessert supplier.... maybe even Sysco?


----------



## tracymc (Jan 28, 2010)

We mill our own flour, and while its great for health reasons, it has proven to be very inconsistent, i am of the opinion that purchasing pre milled flour has proven to provide much better results.


----------



## tracymc (Jan 28, 2010)

DELETED, Sorry, double post!!!!


----------



## nadinec (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! My supplier is working hard to find me some alternatives in the companies you've recommended!


----------



## tracymc (Jan 28, 2010)

Wheat Montana Whole wheat flour has prove to do well for us! Do know if they have a pastry flour to offer. I burn through a pallet or so a week when we cant source whole wheat berries or are just to busy to mill.


----------



## storandelli (Aug 29, 2011)

Heartland Mill http://www.heartlandmill.com/product.html has some very nice flour including WW pastry flour. I bake a lot of different breads and pastries. I use their flours pretty exclusively unless I need white cake flour, which, as a natural grains mill, they wouldn't carry. I use 10 of their flours in my deli. They ship UPS for small quantities (you can get 5 or 10 lb bags) or freight for larger amounts. The "Turkey" wheat (which doesn't come in a pastry flour) is especially delicious for WW bread or rolls. I've used Heartlands flours for a few years now and I'm very happy with the quality and especially the flavor of their products. You can see some of the things I make on my Mimosa Market facebook page. here's some of the breads.

Good Luck.


----------

